# Esoterica Stonehaven



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I finally gave the fabled Stonehaven a try.

Tin (bag) note: First I was hit by a pleasing Earthy smell, followed by chocolate, with a little grassy smell to it as well. It has a sweet smell which is hard to place- almost but not quite berry or fruity, almost but not quite alcohol like. Definitely a heavy, full fragrance that fills your senses. It is a beautiful, medium to large sized, dark brown/dark chocolate colored flake.

I did the fold and stuff method and loaded it into my Savinelli 114EX. It took a little while to get lit initially, but it stayed lit fine once I got it going. It did not cause any tongue bite whatsoever. 

Smoking it and it was definitely primarily a Virginia. A little sweetness, but a pretty pure tobacco flavor. A bit of chocolate and grassiness as well. It is definitely one of the better Virginias out there. It was a nice smoke, it is a fairly large flake, and I stuffed about a flake and a half into the very large bowl of my 114EX. Despite easily lasting over an hour I never got tired of it. Good, fairly strong, yet mellow smoke that was easy to keep puffing on.

I'm not a huge Virginia smoker so it won't be an everyday smoke (though it easily could be), but it will be worth keeping on hand when available. For Virginia lovers I can see why this is so in demand. It is a great tobacco.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to get your hands on some Jeff. I felt a little bad that I didn't send you any when I sent over the SG's. But now you got a big ol bag and all is well in the world. Thanks for the review, I find the fruity/alcohol smell entrancing.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably the best Va-Bur ever... despite it is so difficult to find...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> It has a sweet smell which is hard to place- almost but not quite berry or fruity, almost but not quite alcohol like.


When I first smelled it I thought it reminded me of Red Man chewing tobacco. I have since learned that it is flavored with treacle, the UK cousin to molasses, which makes sense because Red Man is flavored with molasses.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice review of one of the all time greats.

A flake smells like something between dark chocolate and brandy to me. It smokes like nothing else - rich, smooth and totally original - and it ages brilliantly. One of them that meets or exceeds the hype.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

The VA tobaccos have been growing on me of late, or at least the VA flakes have. It started with the Dunhill which I liked as much as many non-VA tobaccos. SG FVF is almost as good to my palate now as the St. James Flake. And now, I have gone from liking Stonehaven to I love this stuff. It is odd how it has creeped up on me, but I am becoming a VA fan. 

So, now, I love SH. I am noticing some bread like taste and body to the better VAs, including SH. I am now looking out for releases of SH with the rest of you, and with the recent releases I've been one step behind and keep missing them (I've been on the sites when there was Penzance available, and I didn't buy any since I still have plenty, but I'm down about 50% on my stock of SH and I'm getting a little nervous since I am really picking up the pace of smoking my SH).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff10236 said:


> It is odd how it has creeped up on me, but I am becoming a VA fan.
> 
> So, now, I love SH.


Lotta burley there.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Lotta burley there.


Agreed. I'm a big VA fan. But an even bigger Burley fan.

To my palate, SH is mainly a Burley, with a light, almost plum-like casing. I don't get the grassy VA notes. But, then, I'm not expert. Very well could be that this is a VA/Bur and I'm just focusing on those tasty, deep Burley notes.

I've stashed a bunch to age. . .I think this stuff will be outstanding in a couple years. If there's VA in the mix, then it should age even better than I imagine!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Agreed. I'm a big VA fan. But an even bigger Burley fan.
> 
> To my palate, SH is mainly a Burley, with a light, almost plum-like casing. I don't get the grassy VA notes. But, then, I'm not expert. Very well could be that this is a VA/Bur and I'm just focusing on those tasty, deep Burley notes.
> 
> I've stashed a bunch to age. . .I think this stuff will be outstanding in a couple years. If there's VA in the mix, then it should age even better than I imagine!


I managed to stretch out some from 2004. It is plumey and to die for.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Mister Moo said:


> I managed to stretch out some from 2004. It is plumey and to die for.


Got some '04 jarred as well. So sugar coated, the stuff smells like candy.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I finally managed to buy a 8 ounce bag of Stonehaven. when I opened the bag I got a strong wine smell, and the flakes are paper thin, easy to rub out to smoke.
It's all bottled up and I won't touch it for yrs and yrs....well maybe I will open one of the small jars after a year 
troy


----------

